# Smoking after General Anesthesia



## Falcone (Sep 14, 2008)

I was under General Anesthesia today for 20-30 mins. I quit smoking 3 days before. I waited about 4-5 hours after I had come to and had a ***. The effects of the anesthesia had seemingly worn off. I told the nurse I had a *** and she said its okay but id maybe feel a bit dizzy from the combined affect of it and the nicotine.

I didnt have an operation just an assessment (superficial) that required me being knocked out.

Ive been smoking today since - had less than a pack. Other than regular smoking issues is there anything particularly dangerous about doing it this soon after being put under?


----------



## JBWILSON (Jul 27, 2010)

man you really didn't want to do that, it's incredibly dangerous. nicotine can react with the anaesthetic and make yer dick fall off.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Twice!!!!


----------



## Falcone (Sep 14, 2008)

JBWILSON said:


> man you really didn't want to do that, it's incredibly dangerous. nicotine can react with the anaesthetic and make yer dick fall off.


Cheers dude :lol:

But jokes aside...

Obviously they advise you quit before hand, so was thinking maybe there are some affects given that they advise you against other things for 24 hours after?


----------



## Mercy-Leigh (Jun 21, 2009)

We normaly advise NOT to smoke soon after GA because the nicotine can react with the GA and raise your Hearts beats per min etc...

( And after you have a GA you normally will have your Obs checked ie. blood pressure, pulse, respiration, before your givern the all clear to be discharged.

So you may just delay you being discharged if it raises your pulse, which has happened a few times with impatient patients who have insisted on having a *** so soon after!!

Oh and of course smoking delays healing.

But you dont need to worry about that with you just being assessed.


----------



## Falcone (Sep 14, 2008)

Mercy-Leigh said:


> We normaly advise NOT to smoke soon after GA because the nicotine can react with the GA and raise your Hearts beats per min etc...
> 
> ( And after you have a GA you normally will have your Obs checked ie. blood pressure, pulse, respiration, before your givern the all clear to be discharged.
> 
> ...


I came to from the GA about 11am and was released at 4. They did bp checks before hand. And I had my *** about then.

So effectively theres no real danger then? I was thinking along the lines of oxygen etc.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

You'll be OK mate


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Personally wouldn't. Even as a smoker myself. Don't think theres any real complications but I felt like sh1te mentally for days after GA and I don't think nicotine would help the brain recover!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

I would focus on hydrating and eating enough to recover and keep the nicotine to a minimum. I don't know how it affects you but nicotine ramps my BP up big time...


----------



## Falcone (Sep 14, 2008)

I've had about 5 today but i'll calm it down. My BP was fine when I left so not bothered too much about that. Just was thinking all these chemicals from the Anesthesia and nicotine in my brain at the one time might be dodgey.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Might get lung cancer.


----------

